# Slimy drool!!



## senti (Jun 6, 2013)

Hey!

A while ago, my pup Ari all of a sudden started getting slimy drool. It's clear and feels like slime. I've looked it up and have seen that it can be caused by a few different problems, but it started right around when her teeth started getting wiggly- so I was wondering if it was a normal part of teething? It's been going on for a couple weeks, now.
I will take her to the vet if you guys think it's really necessary, but I don't want to go and drop an unnecessary load of cash off at the vets if I don't need to. 

Ari is almost 4 months old, (born April 28) She's eating Orijen puppy lg breed, and gets chicken feet a few times a week. She plays and sleeps like normal, on occasion will have runny poop but that's usually only if she gets a bone or some other treat so I'm not too worried. She sleeps through the night no problem... All that good stuff.

I did see excess drool/slimy drool can be caused by injuries or problems with the mouth but I didn't see anything about it possibly being related to teething, so hoping someone here can help me out! 

(the picture up there was taken almost a month ago, she's grown quite a bit since then!)


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Could be the teething. Have you checked the mouth, made sure there isn't sticks etc stuck, or maybe an injury?

Nausea as well can cause excessive drooling. With this going on for a couple of weeks though, I would probably start thinking about a vet appointment.


----------



## senti (Jun 6, 2013)

I open her mouth and check it out all the time and there's not been anything odd. (that I can see at least) She's only lost 4 teeth so far (front two on top and bottom) and those adult teeth are coming in fast, but she still has her other baby teeth and they aren't really even wiggly yet. 

Thanks for your reply! I guess I should clarify it's been between 1 and two weeks- I didn't mark the day it started but 2 weeks would be the max time it's been going on for. But if you think that's an oddly long time... Maybe going to the vet would be best. She doesn't/hasn't shown any other signs of feeling nauseous, though.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

If she is drooling for no reason I would have it checked out.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Senti, my boy will have sticky saliva from time to time. I have attributed it to seasonal mild allergies. I have noticed at certain times of the year Bear's saliva will get thick and sticky.
I never spoke to my vet about it, but if you are concerned I would talk to your vet about it.
Just to clarify, is your pup drooling or is it just the saliva itself?


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

My GSD is at the vet right now for other issues, but he was also drooling really bad. The vet said drooling indicates a digestion problem. 

That being said when my GSD was teething he drooled really bad for about 24 hours and it went away. I attributed it to teething. I did not take him to the vet. I told the vet about this now, because we have a serious issue and he said it could have been a precursor.


----------



## senti (Jun 6, 2013)

Eeeek, okay, I'll make us a vet appointment, then!

There isn't really an excess of it all the time, it seems to mostly be in her cheeks toward the back of her mouth. She doesn't drool while playing or eating, but when she wakes up from a sleep there's sometimes like a full inch or two of slime hanging from her mouth.

Thank you, I appreciate the replies!

& I hope all turns out okay with your dog, Trcy. ):


----------

